# first post - new Europiccola, where to buy?



## flatwh8 (May 11, 2019)

hi guys, first post here.

I've decided to go for a new Europiccola, and have seen them going at about GBP380 on some websites (my espresso, caffeeitalia), though have read here on the poor reputation of both. Wonder if anyone can advise on what's the best place to buy a new europiccola? the machine is a lot cheaper in Europe by the look fo it, any chance of a European shipping deal? apologies in advance if this has already been covered by other posts..


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Welcome and good question - does it have to be new? - they are fairly bulletproof and easy to work on, SH will save you about 50% on price

I cant vouch for the european retailers but even if you buy in the UK its likley to have a euro plug and adapter on it

just don't get it from coffee italia


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

I agree with Jim, buy secondhand and save yourself a load of money. They come up on the forum every once in a while and there are loads of them on eBay.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

flatwh8 said:


> hi guys, first post here.
> 
> I've decided to go for a new Europiccola, and have seen them going at about GBP380 on some websites (my espresso, caffeeitalia), though have read here on the poor reputation of both. Wonder if anyone can advise on what's the best place to buy a new europiccola? the machine is a lot cheaper in Europe by the look fo it, any chance of a European shipping deal? apologies in advance if this has already been covered by other posts..


 Get a used one and learn the fun of the the little lever


----------



## flatwh8 (May 11, 2019)

hey thanks guys! didn't expect this many replies and havent been tracking the forum that well. But yep, point taken and I will definitely check out the used ones.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

flatwh8 said:


> hey thanks guys! didn't expect this many replies and havent been tracking the forum that well. But yep, point taken and I will definitely check out the used ones.


I've got both a professional and Europiccola, and Iam comparing them at the moment and checking which one I prefer. One of them will be on the F/S section in a couple of months.


----------

